# New tiel hopefully



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

I have found a good breeder about an hour away from me. All the feedback on her webpage is extremely positive. She hand rears all her birds and at the moment has 8 chicks. We have asked for a Lutino male as Beauty was a Lutino.

Keeping my fingers crossed that one of the chicks is what we are looking for. As the bird will come to us tame that is a great boost. I shall also be putting into place lots of tips I have found on here. I still keep asking myself what I could have done differently with Beauty, but he was 23 and had had a good innings.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! That's so exciting. Congrats and I hope you find exactly what you are looking for 
Beauty was lucky to have you, just as your new Tiel will be ...


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Good luck! And Beauty had a nice long life with you. Don't think you should have done things differently. 23 is a good age for a tiel.


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi cheery,

Is the lady's name Audrey by any chance?


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

Bailey's Mum said:


> Hi cheery,
> 
> Is the lady's name Audrey by any chance?


It is, do you know her?


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, we got Bailey from her this year and she certainly came through for us.

She's lovely and I keep in touch now and then with updates on Bailey.

Bailey is such a tame little thing, although being a hormonal male he definitely has his moods! But just as she says, he is definitely cuddly tame, in fact he can be completely bonkers for cuddles some times  We've had no problems with him adjusting and was very inquisitive and not scared from day one.

It would be quite strange if you had one of his brothers or sisters! 

Let us know how things work out x


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

I have just had an email saying that I can have one of the new chicks which she is rearing now. We are going to call him Oscar, he is a Cinnamon Pearl and should be ready towards the end of January. I initially wanted another Lutino but I think I would have always been reminded of Beauty and would have unfairly judged both birds. 

I will never forget the memories I have of Beauty, 23 years is an awful lot of them, and I go to his grave twice a day. I look forward to Oscar sitting on my shoulder and nibbling me and wanting a tickle.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Yay! That's great news. Looking foward to seeing pics of Oscar.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Yay! Great news! You are right. Your new baby will not replace the love or memories of Beauty. But your heart will find a spot for Oscar and create new memories 

It will be common to compare them so don't feel bad about that. I do tha daily. And I also call Sunny Sammy once in a while..but that's ok. After so many years, they deserve that firm spot in our hearts.


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

Great  I don't think he'll be related to Bailey. His parents have just had 2 new chicks but they're not cinnamon pearled.

I'm looking forward to seeing pics when you get him.


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

Had an email and some pics today. He is flying and comes back to your shoulder straight away. We are going to see him next Sunday and have a chat with Audrey. Hopefully we will have him the following week all being well.


----------

